# Hello from Australia!



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm Naomi, and I still live with my family and we own an 8 year old tabby DSH. I'm a 17 year old college student in Australia and looking forward to chatting with you all.
Are there many other Aussie members here?

Dusty is our cat and isn't exactly crazy affectionate. We use to have a problem with aggression with him, but he seems to have settled down in his old(ish) age. He is the sort of cat that likes to be near you, but doesn't like to be petted a lot.

I hope in the next couple of years to eventually move out, become independent and be owned by a Ragdoll and BSH. I can't wait for that day to come.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Naomi--I am new to the forum, too--everyone here is very nice, and I've already gotten some really good advice re. cat issues. I can remember waiting to be on my own so that I could have cats of my very own, too--it's a wonderful thing! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Naomi!

Yes, there are members here from Australia.  


*Marie*, staff to:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty you have there.


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

Thankyou for the warm welcome! Everyone is really nice here!


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome, I am also new here and the people do seem to be very nice.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey there! Im a fellow aussie 
Im Krystle, 18 from Brisbane, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Dusty is adorable


----------

